# 過去を表さない「た」



## graysesame

Around 32:26 of the video (放送大学, 第08回 文法②—日本語統語論の仕組み—),
there are several examples of_ た_ that doesn't express "past tense," but only two of them are explained.  I wonder if I understand the rest correctly.
・昨日、山田さんの奥さんにお会いしました。とても素敵な人でした。（同意を求める？）
・子供が生まれたという電話を受け取った人に「おめでとう！男の子？女の子？」「女の子だった」（伝聞？女の子だそうだ）
・「昨日、ディズニーシーに行ったよ」「えー。私も行きたかった」（残念な気持ちを表す？一緒に行くことができなかった）
ご教授のほどお願いします。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

・このビデオでは、25分くらいから、テンス（時制）とテンポラリティーという話をしています。
・日本語には*テンス（時制）*は、『過去形（「た」がついたもの）』と『非過去形（「た」がつかないもの）』の２つしかないと言っています。『過去形』は基本的に「過去」を表し、『非過去形』で「現在」と「未来」を表す、と言っています。
・このビデオでは、意味上の「過去」「現在」「未来」の区別のことを*テンポラリティー*と呼んで、*テンス（時制）*と区別しています。
・『過去形（過去時制）』はテンポラリティーは「過去」のことが多いけれども例外的に、時制は『過去形』でもテンポラリティーは現在を意味する場合があると述べています。

*１．探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこにあった。」*
傘は現在もあるので、テンポラリティーは現在である、とビデオでは述べています。僕は、これは英語で言えば「*現在完了形*」に相当するような使われ方をしていると思います。「あ、ここに存在していたことがたった今、判明した！」
"Oh, it has been here!" "Oh, it was here!" "Oh, it's here!"　”I just found it！”
英語でも過去形も用いますし、判明した時は、今現在よりも１，２秒前の「過去」であるため、たとえ、見つかった傘が「現在」も10秒先の「未来」もそこにあり続けたとしても、過去形を使うこと自体がおかしいわけではないと思います。ただ時制とテンポラリティーの乖離の1例として紹介してあるのでしょう。
*発見


２．「この辺に、薬局、ないかな？」「確か駅前に一軒あったよ。」*
これも英語の「*現在完了形*」と思います。
「確か駅前に一軒あることに過去に気づいていました。そして今もそこにあると思います。おそらく店がつぶれない限りはそこにあり続けるでしょう。だから駅前に一軒あるのは普遍的な事実でありテンポラリティーは「現在形」と解釈すべきでしょう。てか。」
「確か駅前に一軒あるよ。」と比較すると、「あったよ」の方が「あるよ」より若干自信の程度が低くなると思います。「今もあるかどうかはわからない」というニュアンスが若干あると思います。したがって、僕に言わせれば、これのテンポラリティーは「過去」なんじゃないかな。
*再確認

３．「あ、明日はお母さんの誕生日だった。プレゼント、どうしよう・・・」*
＝「明日がお母さんの誕生日である、という事実を忘れていた、が、たった今思い出したので今は思い出している。」
「明日はお母さんの誕生日だ！」と比較すると、今まですっかり忘れていた、という点が強調されると思います。
*再確認

４．子供が生まれたという電話を受け取った人に
「おめでとう！男の子？女の子？」「女の子だった。」*
＝「今から16時間前に出産してその時に解った事実は、私の子供は女の子だった。そしてその事実は今も変わっていない。おそらくトランスジェンダーだと判明しない限りは将来的にも女の子であり続けるでしょう！」
「女の子よ。」との違いは、性別が女の子だと判明したのがちょっと前の過去であったことが強調されているともいます。従って僕の私見としてはこのテンポラリティーは「過去」だと思います。
英語なら、"It's a girl! " vs "It turned out to be a girl."　くらいの違いがあると思いますが・・・
*確定


５．昨日、山田先生の奥様にお会いしました。とても素敵な人でした。*
＝「昨日会った山田先生の奥さんはとても素敵な人だった。（そしてその性格はすぐに変わらないものなので、今現在もきっと素敵な人であるに違いない）。」
この例文を引き合いに出されることは、私にはかなり違和感があります。昨日会ったのですから「過去形」を使うのが当たり前ではないかなと思います。I met her yesterday. She was a nice lady. 英語でもここは普通は過去形で書き、She was a nice lady. が She used to be a nice lady, but she isn't now." というようなニュアンスにはならないと思います。
たとえば、"I loved my wife." と言えば、今はもう嫌いになっているというニュアンスを伝える場合がありますが、過去形で書いた事案が、かならず現在では異なるものになっていなくてもいいわけです。”I loved my wife, and I love her, and I will love her for all of my life.” でもいいわけです。過去の事実が現在も続いている、という意味では英語で言うところの現在完了形のようなものだと思います。
*確認

６．ひいきのサッカーチームが5点目を入れて、「よし、勝った！」*
これも現在完了形のようなものだと思います。「よし、この5点目が入った時点（←一瞬前の過去）で勝利が確定したと判断して良いと思う！」　
*確定

７．「欲しいと言えば、買ってあげたのに。」*
これは、英語で言えば、*仮定法過去形*に相当すると思います。現在のことを言うのですが、事実ではないことを仮定する時に過去形を使います。
*非現実の仮想

８．「昨日、ディズニーシーに行ったよ。」「えー。私も行きたかった」*
これは、ディズニーシーに行ったのが昨日の話だから、「いっしょについて行きたかった（と今思っている）」のは過去形で記載する方が当たり前だと思います。これを「え～、私も行きた～い～！」と今さらに現在形で言うなら、不可能なことを言っている、ダダをこねている子供言葉のように思えます。　８は、適切な例外を示した例文ではないように思います。
*非現実の仮想

９．「ちょっと待った！」「さっさと帰った、帰った！」*
これは、「た」という助動詞が、過去時制を示さない例外的な用法で、「おととい来やがれ」とかと同じ、シャレから始まった江戸ことばの方言的な用法ではないかなと思います。
*非現実な仮想による罵声の強調*

（6）, 7，特に９番などは、例外的な用法だと思いますが、1～5などの使われ方は、いわば当たり前のような使われ方であり「テンポラリティーは現在である！」と主張するビデオの内容に個人的にはあまり共感できません。
ビデオの中でも、向かって左の男のヒトもちょっと疑問・違和感を口にしていたと思います。
「日本語の過去時制でも過去の事を言っているのではない例外がある」ということが言いたかったのはわかりますが、ちょっとこじつけになっているのではないかと思いました。

＃１の、「同意を求める」や「伝聞」という解釈には全く同意できません。直接関係ないのではないでしょうか。
「残念な気持ち」とあなたがおっしゃっている点についても、「私もいきた～い！」と「た」を使わなくても残念な気持ちを表すので、「た」を使うことで残念な気持ちを表すのではないと思います。むしろ逆に、現在形で「私もいきた～い～！」と子供のように駄々をこねて見せる方が、ある意味で「残念な気持ち」が強調されるかもしれません。

ビデオでは単にテンス（時制）とテンポラリティーが乖離する場合(現象）がある、と述べているだけであり、乖離した場合に何か特殊な意味合いがあるか、ないかについては何も言及されていないのではないでしょうか。私なりに各文末に文法的な機能（意味合い？）を太字で書いて見ましたが、これは素人の私の全くの私見です。


----------



## Flaminius

> ・昨日、山田さんの奥さんにお会いしました。とても素敵な人でした。（同意を求める？）


これは指示対象が曖昧なだけで厳密に過去に属する事柄です。つまり山田さんの奥さんという素敵な人に会ったという経験は過去の出来事だからです。素敵な人という印象を受けたことでも同じです。非過去形にすると、山田さんの奥さんが素敵であると同意を求めることができます。「とても素敵な人ですね」など。終助詞「ね」がなくても同意を求めることに変わりはありません。ただ単に押し付けがましさが増すだけです。



> ・子供が生まれたという電話を受け取った人に「おめでとう！男の子？女の子？」「女の子だった」（伝聞？女の子だそうだ）


これは判明の「た」です。より明らかな例として、間違った情報を訂正するときに使われる「た」があります:
昨日、彼の部屋を435号室だといったけど、間違いだった。453号室だった。​間違いが起こった特定の時点に遡って訂正するために、過去形が使われています。この文で赤ん坊の性別は間違いではなく不明だったのですが、表現の意図するところは同じでしょう。



> ・「昨日、ディズニーシーに行ったよ」「えー。私も行きたかった」（残念な気持ちを表す？一緒に行くことができなかった）


これは、動詞の法としては説明できないと思います。英語でもcannot seemのように外側にあるべき法助動詞の嵌入がおこるので、その類ではないでしょうか。

追記
リンク集が役立っているようで、とてもうれしいです。


----------



## graysesame

私の私見も加えてまとめると、
１．探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこにあった。」（発見）
２．「この辺に、薬局、ないかな？」「確か駅前に一軒あったよ。」（思い出し、想起）
３．「あ、明日はお母さんの誕生日だった。プレゼント、どうしよう・・・」（思い出し、想起）
４．子供が生まれたという電話を受け取った人に
「おめでとう！男の子？女の子？」「女の子だった。」（判明）
c.f. 昨日、彼の部屋を435号室だといったけど、間違いだった。453号室だった。（認識修正）
５．昨日、山田さんの奥さんにお会いしました。とても素敵な人でした。（知り合った時点は過去である）
６．ひいきのサッカーチームが5点目を入れて、「よし、勝った！」（見通しの獲得）
７．「欲しいと言えば、買ってあげたのに。」（反事実の仮定）
８．「昨日、ディズニーシーに行ったよ。」「えー。私も行きたかった」（昨日に戻ってディズニーシーに行くのは不可能）
c.f. 閉店してから「行きたかった」と言われた
c.f. 私が一人で行ったイベントの話しをすると、「どうして誘ってくれなかったの？！私も行きたかったわ」
９．「ちょっと待った！」「さっさと帰った、帰った！」（命令）


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

9' 「送っていくって。遠慮するなよ。さあ、乗った、乗った！」（命令）　→（勧誘）

１．探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこにあった。」（テンポラリティー　現在）
１’　傘を早速取り出しながら、「ああ、こんなところにあった！」（テンポラリティー　現在　→　過去）
４’　新しく回転したスシマル、どうだった？「おいしかった！」（テンポラリティー　普遍的な事実を告げている現在）
４’’　新しく回転したスシマル、どうだった？「おいしかった！と思ったけど、その後SNSでまずいと炎上していて、自分の舌を疑ったわ。」（テンポラリティー　普遍的な事実を告げている現在　→　過去）

９’　相撲の行事が「八起良い、残った、残った！」　（テンポラリティー　現在）
９’　相撲の行事が「八起良い、残った、残った！」　（テンポラリティー　脳科学的に厳密にいえば、行事の視覚情報が、脳に到達して、「残っている」と判断して、それを口にだすのには厳密には数百マイクロ秒の遅延があっていて厳密には過去であると考えれば、現在　→　過去）

ビデオの話者がよほどの学者馬鹿で回りが見えなくなっているか、締め切りに追われてとっさに苦肉の例文を考え出したのでなければ、このビデオは、文法的な時制と、内容が意味している時間関係には乖離がある場合がある、ということをザックリと言いたかっただけであり、すべては文脈次第なのではないかと思いました。
（命令）とか（勧誘）とかいうのも、すべてその文脈次第と思います。


----------



## Flaminius

> 9' 「送っていくって。遠慮するなよ。さあ、乗った、乗った！」（命令）　→（勧誘）


勧誘とは、人に働きかけて自分とその人が同じ動作をすることを求めることですから、この文章では命令の方がふさわしいです。「（命令）とか（勧誘）とかいうのも、すべてその文脈次第と思います。」というのは、文脈を見てから判断されるべきでしょう。例えば、明らかに勧誘であり命令とは解釈できない文例があればいいのですが。実際には、「あっ、観覧車だ。一緒に乗ろうよ」の意味で「乗った乗った」とはいえないと思います。



> ４’　新しく回転したスシマル、どうだった？「おいしかった！」（テンポラリティー　普遍的な事実を告げている現在）


「どうだった?」という問いかけ自体、話者が特定の時点にスシマルに行きそこで経験したことを問うています。だから「おいしかった!」も自身が過去のある一点で抱いた印象を述べていると考えるのが自然です。「普遍的な事実を告げ[る]」ためには非過去形が用いられるのは私の上の投稿で述べた通りです。普遍的な事実を告げることの動機はもちろん、問われるべきです。私の考えでは、それは聞き手の判断に影響を与えるためです。例えば、話者はこの発話に続けて「(おいしいよ!)今度一緒に行かない?」と提案するかもしれません。普遍的事実では概念が大きすぎるというなら、非過去は聴者にも関与的だと話者が考える情報が該当するといってもよいでしょう。



> ９’　相撲の行事が「八起良い、残った、残った！」　（テンポラリティー　脳科学的に厳密にいえば、行事の観覚情報が、脳に到達して、「残っている」と判断して、それを口にだすのには厳密には数百マイクロ秒の遅延があっていて厳密には過去であると考えれば、現在　→　過去）


相撲の掛け声である「のこったのこった」は脳科学以前から存在するので、「数百マイクロ秒の遅延」があるという認識に基づいて作られた表現ではありません。多分に慣用化された表現なので意味を考えることには語源学上の意義しかないとは思います。とはいえ、相撲の「のこった」は土俵の中に止まれという命令だったとされています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> 勧誘とは、人に働きかけて自分とその人が同じ動作をすることを求めることですから、この文章では命令の方がふさわしいです。「（命令）とか（勧誘）とかいうのも、すべてその文脈次第と思います。」というのは、文脈を見てから判断されるべきでしょう。例えば、明らかに勧誘であり命令とは解釈できない文例があればいいのですが。実際には、「あっ、観覧車だ。一緒に乗ろうよ」の意味で「乗った乗った」とはいえないと思います。


おっしゃることが良く理解できません。
＞勧誘とは、人に働きかけて自分とその人が同じ動作をすることを求めることですから
この定義には、同意できません。ふつうの辞書には「あることをするように勧めること。例）保険の勧誘」とあります。保険のセールスレディーが自分もその保険の商品に加入していることはふつうないと思いますよ。

＞「（命令）とか（勧誘）とかいうのも、すべてその文脈次第と思います。」というのは、文脈を見てから判断されるべきでしょう。
→「（命令）とか（勧誘）とかいうのも、すべてその文脈次第と思います。」を言い換えれば、「文脈を見てから判断されるべきでしょう。」になると思うのですが・・・僕は同じことを言っているつもりですが。

＞実際には、「あっ、観覧車だ。一緒に乗ろうよ」の意味で「乗った乗った」とはいえないと思います。
　→いえると思います。相手が遠慮していたり、あまり乘る気でないときにネアカの性格の話者が勧誘に用いることは、少なくとも私のまわりではあります。（方言？？）逆に、僕の感覚では、「乗れ」と命令しているのでは絶対にないと思います。あくまで「乗りましょうよ」と勧めていると思います。


僕は、このスレッドでそもそもgraysesameさんは、「た」を用いた時制が過去の文章で、テンポラリティーは過去ではない用い方をする場合の修辞学的、文法的な意味合いが何なのかを質問されていたと思います。最初は（同意を求める）（伝聞）とかと分析されていて、のちには、​（想起）（発見）（命令）（判明）（認識修正）などと分析されていますが、僕はそれぞれの文章のコンテクストから意味が（想起）（発見）（命令）（判明）（認識修正）などに結果的に偶然なるだけであって、そのような必然性をもってそのような意味になるのではないと申し上げたいです。​その文章の内容を総括すると（想起）とか（発見）とかになるけれども、そのような内容の総括は、単にその内容のサマリであり、それぞれの文章毎に無限にあり得て、いくつかのカテゴリーに集約されることはないと思います。


例えば「～られる」という単語が（受身）（尊敬）（←2個のカテゴリーに集約される）となるとか、英語の「現在完了形」は（継続）（完了）（経験）（←３つのカテゴリーに集約される）に類型されると言った、そのように確定した文法の法則はない、と申し上げたかったです。
（「帰った、帰った」という特殊な用法には（命令）というルールがあるのかもしれないと思っていますが、それすら、文脈によって（命令）だったり（勧誘）だったりニュアンスが若干変化すると思いました。）

僕は、このビデオの解釈は間違っているのではないかと思うけれども、プロの文法学者の見解を素人が否定するわけにもいかないから、どうすればこのビデオの解説に、素人ではあっても一応ネイティブの話者として同意できるかを考えてみた場合に、このビデオは、「た」を用いた過去時制が、その内容は実際的には非過去を表している例外があって、完全に一致しているわけではない、ということを説明したかっただけなんだろう、だから、それぞれの例文が厳密には適切ではなかったとしても、それを詳しく詮索するのではなくサラッと聞き流す程度にせねばならないのだろうと考えました。
『脳科学云々』というのはものの例えであり、厳密に言い始めると時制とそれが言い表している内容の時間的位置は混沌としてしまうので、このビデオの例文は話半分に聞くべきだ、というようなことが言いたかったのでした。
僕が持ち出した『脳科学云々』と同様にこのビデオの例文のいくつかは『屁理屈』になっていると思っています。

Flamさんは、このビデオの解説のどの部分に同意されておられ、どの部分は非同意であり、
graysesamiさんの解釈の（想起）（発見）（命令）などのどれについては同意されておられ、どれについては同意されていないのかの御立場が良く分からなくて、議論が嚙み合っていないように私は感じました。​
例えば、Flamさんは具体的にはgraysesameさんの投稿されている＃４の、何番の（　）内の解釈は正しいとお考えで、何番の（　　）内の解釈は間違っているとお考えなのですか？また、＃４の、何番の例文は（時制と内容のテンポラリティーが一致していない例文として）正しいとお考えで、何番の例文は誤りだとお考えなのでしょうか。
(そもそも、背景としての「放送大学」のビデオの内容を閲覧された上でコメントされているのでしょうか？前田直子さんとおっしゃる、おそらく国文法の専門家の方の見解を否定されておられるのでしょうか？）
（太字とフォントサイズに意味はありません。コピペした時にそうなってしまい、解除できませんでした。）


----------



## Flaminius

まず概括的な話を片付けておきます。放送大学の講義が主張していることは、これです。動詞活用形のうち「た」がつくものは、多くの場合、過去のテンポラリティ(つまり「-た」は過去形というテンスであること)を表すが、そうではない用法が存在する。そうではない用法で「た」が何を表すのかについて、ビデオは網羅的な解説を加えていません。個人的には読者への練習問題として与えられていると解釈するのが一番よいと思いました。

言語では、特定の記号が複数の意味を持つことが珍しくありません。このスレッドの主題である「た」についていえば、過去では解釈できない例を収集し、それらをいくつかの用法に分類することは、「た」の意味を網羅的に明らかにすることに役立ちます。その場合、「た」が表すのはテンポラリティであると限定するべきではありません。そうすると「た」の用法は過去または非過去であるという規則があることになってしまいます。これでは記号体系としてはなはだ不完全です。これは「『た』を用いた過去時制が、その内容は実際的には非過去を表している例外があって、完全に一致しているわけではない、ということを説明したかった」(*SLTD *#7)への反論です。結論を先取りすると、「た」には過去のテンポラリティ以外にも、命令や反事実のようなムード/法、発見のようなアスペクト/相を表す用法があります。伝聞は、私は「た」の用法ではないと思いますが、エヴィデンシャリティという範疇に属する概念です。これらの区別や用語にはいくつもの流儀があるので、深入りしなくても問題ありません。大事なのは、過去、現在、未来とは無関係な用法が「た」にはあるということです。

用例を分類するにあたり、「それぞれの文章のコンテクスト」がどれほど強く用例を制約するのか考察することは大切です。極端な例として、行司が「のこる、のこる」と掛け声をかけることは決してありません。だから、掛け声としての「のこった」は日本語の世界ではなく相撲の世界に属すると考えることも可能です。しかし、スレッドで議論されているほかの例では、「た」を使わないという選択をすることも可能だし、不可能な場合でもなにがどのようにおかしいのかを言語の観点から説明することができます。言語記号の用法は、コンテクストを離れて真空中に存在するわけではありませんが、ある程度の一般化は可能なのです。仮に、整理するのは用例なのかコンテクストなのかを問うのであれば、そのような問いは枝葉末節です。

具体的な話に移ります。まず、私は勧誘を文法用語として使います。命令との違いは、前者が一人称複数を行為に誘うことであるのに対し、後者が二人称を行為に誘うことです。ちなみに一人称単数を行為に誘うのが意志。一方で*SLTD*さんがもちいるときの命令と勧誘の違いは何でしょうか。



> →「（命令）とか（勧誘）とかいうのも、すべてその文脈次第と思います。」を言い換えれば、「文脈を見てから判断されるべきでしょう。」になると思うのですが・・・僕は同じことを言っているつもりですが。


同じことではありません。私のいっていることは、「た」が勧誘を表す文脈はない、表すというなら証拠となる例文を見せてもらいたい、ということです。「相手が遠慮していたり、あまり乘る気でないとき」には、話者と聴者は同じ立場ではないので、命令の意に解するべきでしょう。命令と勧誘の区別をより明確にする必要があるなら、ジャックがメアリに「結婚しようよ」というときに「結婚した」といえるかどうか考察すればよいでしょう。



> Flamさんは、このビデオの解説のどの部分に同意されておられ、どの部分は非同意であり [以下最後まで]


私の立場は#3で述べたところから変わっていません。つまり、ビデオに対しては「とても素敵な人でした」は過去形であるという反論を持ち、*graysesame*さんに対しては「ディズニーランドに行きたかった」は法や相では説明がつかないという異見(多分、形態論上の制約だろうと思うが、あまり確信はなし)があります。ほかの点は*graysesame*さんの分類に賛成です。

追記:
デジタル大辞泉も「た」には命令の用法があることを記しています(6)。これは3の「実現していない動作・状態を仮に実現したと考えていう意を表す」用法と関連していると思います。「見通しの獲得」(*graysesame*さんの6)もそうでしょう(*graysesame *#4)。そして両者は継続動詞に「た」がついたときの用法である動作・存在の確認(5)と対照されます。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

なるほど。何回も読みなおしてみて、だいぶ理解できました。
お時間をいただきありがとうございました。

Flamさんが文法用語として（命令）と（勧誘）を使い分けられていらっしゃったということがわかりました。

英文法で恐縮ですが、僕にとっては、
Open the window.　 は（命令文）で、
Please, open the window.もpleaseはついているけれども、丁寧に言っているだけで実際は（命令）ですよね。
しかし、I wonder if you could open the window for me. とかDo you mind opening the window？は、内容的には窓を開けてくれ、という意味なので（命令）と言えるのかもしれませんが、僕は違うと思います。
これはrequestであり「勧誘」だったり、この文脈は「依頼」だと思っていました。

日本語で、「乗れ」とか「乗りなさい」というのは命令ですが、「さあ、乗った乗った！」とおどけて明るく言うのは命令する度合いをマイルドにしている点で、（命令）ではなく、かといって（依頼）かというと、観覧車には両者とも乗るのが普通であり、相手だけ一人乗せるのではないと（僕は）思いますから、（依頼）ではなくて（勧誘）だと思いました。　

いずれにしましても、Flamさんのおっしゃっている厳格な文法ルール上の定義にのっとったterminologyとして使っていませんで、日常言葉の常識の範囲内で用いましたので、不正確だったと反省しております。

＃１において、（同意を求める？）（伝聞？女の子だそうだ）（残念な気持ちを表す？一緒に行くことができなかった）などと、graysesamiさんは、厳密な文法学上のterminologyを御存じであるとはとても思えないようなご質問をされていますので、（graysesamiさんの日本語の能力が非常に高いことは存じていますが）今回は、僕もそのような日常的な日本語のレベルで返事を書いてみたつもりでした。

しかしFlamさんが、graysesamiさんと一部を除いて見解が一致する、とおっしゃるのであれば、graysesamiさんも、それらの文法用語を厳密に用いておられるのでしょうから、僕の日本語レベルより上であると思います。したがって僕のコメントはこのスレッド内容に見合ってないと思います。

以上より、＃２．＃５．＃７は撤回申し上げます。


----------



## Flaminius

WRフォーラムにはいろんな人がいろんなところから集まってくるので、用語の意味をむりやり統一する必要ないし、実際上可能でもないでしょう。個人個人が一貫した意味で使うことは必要ですが。たまにある不一致は、互いに説明しあって解決してゆくまでです。これは*graysesame*さんの用語法についてもいえることです。なにしろスレッドでは辞書にあるよりも細かい区別を論じていますから、研究者の間にさえ統一された用語のある保証はないんです。議論に参加するみんなで、徐々に正しい認識と用語を深めていけたらいいんじゃないでしょうか。

*SLTD*さんが命令と勧誘を強度の違いで考えていることはわかりました。教えてくださってよかったです。命令の「た」の方が命令の度合いがマイルドなのはその通りで、その理由はなぜなのか一考する価値があります。ただし、そのためには命令を表すほかの表現との関連を論じる必要があり、スレッドを改めるべきだと思います。訂正します。ほかの命令表現を論じてスレッドの主題を外れないなら、このスレッドで考えてもいいですね。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> 結論を先取りすると、「た」には過去のテンポラリティ以外にも、命令や反事実のようなムード/法、発見のようなアスペクト/相を表す用法があります。伝聞は、私は「た」の用法ではないと思いますが、エヴィデンシャリティという範疇に属する概念です。これらの区別や用語にはいくつもの流儀があるので、深入りしなくても問題ありません。*大事なのは、過去、現在、未来とは無関係な用法が「た」にはあるということです。*


　なるほど、Flaｍさんは、「た」の用法に過去、現在、未来とは別次元の文法的な用法がある、という論理であることはわかりました。

　でも例えば、「勉強しなさい」という命令の文章なら、今の時点では勉強していない、するのは未来である、とか、「勉強した、した！」と尻をたたいて言った場合でも、今の時点では勉強していない、するのは未来である、となり、テンポラリティーが過去か、現在か、未来かは、考えることができると思います。
　また、英語の『仮定法過去形』は、テンスは過去形であるが、反事実の内容としては現在のことを言っている、と学校で習いますよね。「反事実のようなムード・法」にもテンポラリティーが過去なのか現在なのか未来なのかは少なくとも英文法にはありますよね。

　以上の理由により、その文章の内容が過去、現在、未来のどれに属するのか、という「テンポラリティー」が３つのうちのどれに属するかは、基本的にどの文章も分類可能なのではないかと僕は思います。こじつけ的にならざるを得ない文章もあるでしょうけれども。

　そして、少なくとも、ビデオの講師の前田直子さんは、ビデオの24分42秒から、35分の「モダリティー」に話題が変わるまでの間、「テンス」というテーマで講義をされていて、その中でも「テンス」と「テンポラリティー」の違いを中心に講義されていましたので、32分の「過去を表さない過去形」という表の、例の１から9までの文章は、「*過去を表さず現在または未来を表す過去形*」として前田直子さんが講義されている、と解釈するのが普通だと思いました。
　Flamさんの論理の「*過去をあらわさず、過去・現在・未来とは別次元の文法的用法を持つ過去形*」として紹介しているのではないと今も思っています。
　つまり、Flamさんと前田直子さんの見解は異なっているのだと僕は思っています。

　でも前田直子さんも、その左側のアナウンサーの男の人も、深い解説はあえて避けている風にもとれますので、前田直子さんもFlamさんと同じ考え方であるのかも知れません。
　（あえて言わずに視聴者に考えさせる宿題にしてあるのなら、超難問の宿題だと思います。）

（＞エヴィデンシャリティという範疇に属する概念です。これらの区別や用語にはいくつもの流儀があるので、深入りしなくても問題ありません。
→この概念が僕には全くわかりませんので、僕には本当の意味で理解できないのかも知れません。）


----------



## Flaminius

前田さんは発見の「た」(あっ、あった)についてテンポラリティは現在であるといっています。とはいえこの「た」はテンポラリティが現在である「る」と同義ではありません。現在の「る」と「た」の違いを記述する概念として正しそうなのが法です(ムードと上でいってみたが、モダリティでもほぼ同じ)。すなわち現在の「た」には命令という法が含まれています。現在の「る」も法を持ち直説法といいます。

私には、過去用法以外の「た」が全てテンポラリティをもつかどうかわかりません。どうであれ、それらの用法の主要な意味は法とか相とかです。定義によればテンポラリティは過去か現在か未来しかないので、命令であれ勧誘であれ再確認であれ、テンポラリティ以外の枠組みが必要なことは明らかです。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ありがとうございます。Flamさんの強調されたい論点はよくわかりました。
その上で、あえて、前田さんの定義：
日本語には*テンス（時制）*は、『過去形（「た」がついたもの）』と『非過去形（「た」がつかないもの）』の２つしかない。「た」で終わる文章の時制は「過去形」である。
意味上の「過去」「現在」「未来」の区別のことを*テンポラリティー*と呼んで、*テンス（時制）*と区別する。
（そして、すべての文章は（便宜上）すべて「過去」「現在」「未来」のいずれかに分類できうる。←僕の追記）
という定義に沿って今一度考えてみました。

また、便宜上、日本語がたまたま別の発展をとげて来て、別の文法をもつ日本語体系になっていたと仮定した日本語を「パラレルワールドの日本語（以下パ・日本語）」と呼ぶことにします。他の言語と比較するようなニュアンスで用いることとします。私は外国語は英語しか知りませんから、英語を引き合いに出すこともあります。

まず、前田さんもおっしゃっていた通り、小説は「過去形（つまり「た」で終わる文章）」で書くのが通常であり、「非過去形」で書く場合は、戯曲の台本であるとか、ナレーションモードとか、「vividな、今まさに起こっているという修辞学的効果」を期待して用いられます。パ・日本語であれば、「非過去形」で書くのが通常になっていたかもしれませんが、日本語は「過去形」で書くことに伝統的になっているわけです。英語の小説も同じルールと思います。これは読者が時間の経過の中のどの点に視点を置いて見ているのかに依存していると思います。

*５．昨日、山田先生の奥様にお会いしました。とても素敵な人でした。＝とても素敵な人だと思いました。*
これは英文法で言うところの「時制の一致」だと思います。
a) I think she is nice. --> I thought she was nice.
b) I think the earth is round. ---> I thought the earth is round.
英文法では、主文の時制が過去形であると、従属節の内容が永遠の真実でない場合は時制の一致を受けます。
同様に、５の例文は、全体が過去形であり、「『とても素敵な人だ』とそのとき思いました。」と意味する内容を、「とても素敵な人でした。」と簡明に表現できる、という日本語の文法ルールがあるということです。
だから、文法ルールは「時制の一致」になるのではないでしょうか。

*８．「昨日、ディズニーシーに行ったよ。」「えー。私も行きたかった」*
と言う例文につきまして、非現実の仮想ではなくて現実のコメントも成立する例を示しますと、
*８’．「1週間前、ディズニーシーに行ったよ。で、みんなコロナにかかって病院行きよ。」「えー。いかなくてよかった！」*はいかがでしょうか？
８’　では私がいかなかったのは事実であり、仮想ではありません。コロナに皆がかかったという事実は今になるまで知らなかったわけですから、「よかった」と思ったテンポラリティーは「現在」になります。この文章は
「行かなかっ*た*ことを今*良い*と思っている。」という意味ですが、この文章を簡潔に表現する方法として、過去形を用いるルールになったのだと思います。なぜなら、「私も行きたい。」「私は行かなくて良い。」と時制に非過去形を用いると、過去の事項について今からどうこうしたい、という、「未来」の意味になってしまうからだと思います。もしパ・日本語が英語のwillのような未来を表す単語を持っていたなら、話は全然違っていたと思います。
「私も行きたかった。」は僕（ら）の目線からは「過去」ですが、前田さんの目線からは「現在」なのだと思います。


*１．探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこにあった。」
1’　探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなところにある。」
1” 探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこで見つかった。」
１”’ 探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこで見つかる。」*
１’’’は、文法的に明らかに誤りになります。非過去形の動作動詞は「未来」を表すという文法ルールがあるからです。
状態動詞の「ある」の場合は、１でも１’でも明らかな誤りではないけれども、１の方が自然です。小説を書く場合に「過去形」で書くか、「非過去形」で書くかの違いと同じ理屈が働いているような気がします。
前田さんのおっしゃるように「なにかが見つかった場合は、日本語では過去形で表現する」という伝統があるのだと思います。
なぜそうなったのかを考察しますと、
１’’’は明らかな誤りなので、1"の「過去形」を用いるしか無く、動作動詞の場合は「過去形」で書くことが当たり前になります。その後「過去形」を用いることが状態動詞の場合にも拡大されて、状態動詞も動作動詞も両方とも「過去形」で書くことに統一されてきた歴史があるのかもしれない、と思いました。

*７．「欲しいと言えば、買ってあげたのに。」*
これも、単に「時制の一致」と思っていました。
「欲しいと言えば、買ってあげるのに。」なら、「買ってあげる」が動作動詞なので、未来のことになり、今からでも遅くない、今から「買ってください」と懇願すれば買ってもらえることになり、意味が若干異なってしまいます。
「欲しいと言えば、買ってあげたのに」は単に、「（過去に）欲しいと言っていたならば、（過去に）買ってあげていたのに」という意味を簡潔に言い表したものと思います。全体が過去を意味しています。この場合に、懇願すれば今からでも買ってもらえるのか、今となっては手遅れで買ってもらえない（非現実の仮定）のかは、文法的には規定されていないと思います。どちらなのかは文脈で判断するしかないと思います。
　でも、「買ってあげたのに」が、前田さんのおっしゃっている「現在」を表している、という解釈も成り立つかも知れないと考え始めました。
「（現在）欲しいと言えば、（現在）買ってあげた（→る）のに。」という意味も、前田さんの説に従うとあるのかも知れないと思い始めました。「買ってあげるのに」と時制として「非過去形」を用いると、動作動詞の場合は基本的に「未来」になってしまうので、「未来」ではなく「現在」を意味するためには、時制として「過去形」を用いざるを得なかったという事情が現実の日本語にはあるのかも知れません。
　小説に過去形で書かれている文章の視点は「過去」であると同様に、僕の視点からは「買ってあげたのに」「素敵な人でした。」のテンポラリティーはあくまでも過去ですが、前田さんの視点からは現在なのだと思います。以前、小説に書かれている内容は過去形であっても「現在」であるという解釈をされる中国人の方がおられて、なぜ過去形で書くのか、と時制を理解されずにこのフォーラムを含め複数のフォーラムで質問され続けて炎上したことがあったように思いますが、懐を広くすると、そのような解釈もあり得るのかもしれないと思い始めました。テンポラリティーはつきつめて考えていくと非常に紛らわしい側面があるため、Flamさんのおっしゃるように、あえて過去現在未来のどれかに分類しないで、別の次元の問題にした方がはるかに合理的なのかもしれません。

　僕なりに前田さんの講義をサマライズしますと、「未来形」と「現在形」を区別することが時制（テンス）では基本的にできない日本語の特徴のあおりを食らって、一部、「現在」のテンポラリティーを言葉として表現するのに「過去形」が使われる場合がある、という解釈・理論です。

　どのような場合なら必然的にそうなるのか、というルールについてはFlamさんの説にあるような別の文法ルールを考える必要があるのかもしれません。

Flamさんの説も次第にわかってきましたが、前田さんの講義も次第に昨日よりもわかってきたような気になりました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Another example sentence which has the past tense and whose "temporality (or tenporarithi)" is "present":
「あの男性は誰でし*た*っけ？」
"Who *was* that guy again?"

It's interesting to know that both English and Japanese use the past tense to refer to this context.
The special function of this context other than "temporality" would be (思い出し、想起）in #4.


----------



## graysesame

Flaminius said:


> ・「昨日、ディズニーシーに行ったよ」「えー。私も行きたかった」（残念な気持ちを表す？一緒に行くことができなかった）
> これは、動詞の法としては説明できないと思います。英語でもcannot seemのように外側にあるべき法助動詞の嵌入がおこるので、その類ではないでしょうか。


実は「外側にあるべき」のところはよくわかりませんので、その類、という類も理解できません。（I cannot seem to find it は I cannot find itの婉曲的な言い方ということがわかりますが）。ご教授をお願いしたく存じます。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> ４’　新しく回転したスシマル、どうだった？


これはだじゃれでしょうね。新しく（回転ずしの回転／開店）したスシマル、どうだった？


Flaminius said:


> 私は勧誘を文法用語として使います。命令との違いは、前者が一人称複数を行為に誘うことであるのに対し、後者が二人称を行為に誘うことです。ちなみに一人称単数を行為に誘うのが意志。


論文や本を読むときによく文法用語を見かけますが、このように用語をSLTDさんに説明することができず私の勉強不足です。言語関連の学科を専攻していませんから。

ずっと前から「た」の用法に気になりました。台湾に来たインターンの日本語教師と会話したときに、外を見ながら「今日は晴れでした」と教師が言った言葉、昼間に知人の日本人と世間話したときに「〇〇先生、今日忙しかったね」と向こうがいった言葉は今でも覚えています。「今日」に伴うこれらの「た」は再確認か同意を求めるという意味合いかなと自ら解釈しておきました。（１、２年前）WRフォーラムでFlamさんが「た」に命令という意味があること教えてくださったことと、SLTDさんがはっけよい、のこったという相撲用語を教えてくださったことが記憶にあります。この放送大学のビデオを見る前に「た」の用法について考えたり調べたりしたこともあります。

今回の9個の例文を問題を解く形で＃4に（復習として）「た」の意味を整理していました。最初からテンポラリティを考えておらず、それを言っていなくてすみません。誤用しないように「アスぺクト／相」、「モダリティ／法」などの用語を避けたくシンプルな「意味はなんですか？意味はこれです」の質問・返答にしようと思って "If I understand it correctly?" と尋ねました。長い議論になるとは思いませんでした（私がスタートしたスレッドはしばしばこうなってしまいますが）。ともかく、まず（「た」の）用法を理解して、それから身につけて一層自然な日本語ができるようになる（適切に「た」が使えるようになる）のは我々日本語学習者が頑張っていることです。つぶやきです、無視してください。


----------



## Flaminius

graysesame said:


> 実は「外側にあるべき」のところはよくわかりませんので、その類、という類も理解できません。（I cannot seem to find it は I cannot find itの婉曲的な言い方ということがわかりますが）。ご教授をお願いしたく存じます。


あまり自信がないので、説明を端折ってしまってごめんなさい。ちゃんと説明して、間違った意見なら批判を受けるべきでしたね。I cannot seem to find it は、It seems that I cannot find it とほぼ同義です。同様に、It seems that they have found it は、They seem to have found it と同義です。この2つの文は、複文の主語 (they) を主文の主語とする以外の語順変更を行わずに不定詞構文が作られると対応づけられます。一応これを通常の規則だと考えると、cannot seem は通常の規則から逸脱しています。逸脱の理由は、助動詞である can が不定詞をもたないからです (*seem to can, *seem not to can)。英語の場合、動詞句の左側の要素は右側に比べて、動詞句の同心的構造のより外側にあります。だから cannot seem の逸脱の記述において、外側にあるべき seem が内側に入っている(嵌入)と表現しました。

日本語の場合は、動詞句の右側が外です。
「私も行きたかった」という文は、過去の出来事についての話者の現在の感情を表しています。これを忠実に構文に反映させるなら、
*私も行ったたい
のような表現が期待されるところです。もちろんこれは非文法的です。「たい」がとる動詞は非過去形(機能としては英語の不定法現在に相当するか)に限るのような規則が存在するのではないでしょうか。それなら、「た」が外側に飛び出し、主動詞である「たい」についていることに、ある程度の理屈をつけられるのではないかと推測しますが、あまり確信のある意見ではありません。

新たに出てきた二つの文を検討しましょう。
今日は晴れでした
これは、話者が以前「今日は晴れない」という見通しを持っていて、ある時点でその見通しの誤りが判明したことを意味します。*graysesame*さんが上の方で認識修正と呼んだ用法に属します。

今日忙しかったね
も、認識修正と考えることができます。敢えて別の含意も探しておくと、昼休みの発話であることから、今日の忙しさはこれで終わりだというニュアンスもありそうです。つまり、見通しの獲得かもしれないということです。


----------



## Flaminius

> *５．昨日、山田先生の奥様にお会いしました。とても素敵な人でした。＝とても素敵な人だと思いました。*
> これは英文法で言うところの「時制の一致」だと思います。


意味はそのとおりですが(太字部等号以下)、分析が間違っています。英語で「従属節の内容が永遠の真実でない場合は時制の一致を受け[る]」ことをより例文に即して言い換えると、永遠の真実は現在のテンポラリティを表す形で表されるのです。日本語でも認めてよい現象でしょう。ここから非過去形でないもの(過去形が該当)は、永遠の真理を表さないことが従います。過去の特定時点での話者の感興を表現するのに適切な語法です。そしてこの例文は、過去形が現在のテンポラリティを表さないことの証拠にもなっています。


8'. いかなくてよかった！ (v. 行かなかったことを今良いと思っている)
後者で従属節動詞についている「た」が前者では主節動詞についています。私が上で述べたのと同じパターンなので、肯定文と否定文の例が出揃ったことになります。




SoLaTiDoberman said:


> １．探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこにあった。」
> …
> 1” 探していた傘をみつけて、「あ、こんなとこで見つかった。」


1と1''の差は、後者が完了アスペクトをもつことです。完了とは、特定時点までに終わっている動作がその特定時点と強く関連することを表すものです。特定時点が未来以外なら、完了の「た」のテンポラリティは過去です。この例文でも「た」が現在を表すとは認められません。仮に非過去形「見つかる」を現在に解すると、「こんなところにはたいてい置き忘れの傘がみつかるものである」のような習慣・反復の意味を帯びることになります。特定の傘を探し当てた時に発話として不適切です。

また、継続動詞では非過去形が現在を表すので、わざわざ「た」を用いて現在を表す動機に欠けます。そのような選択がなされるのは、継続動詞でも非過去形が未来を表すとかの、かなり重大な変化が起こった時ではないでしょうか。




> *７．「欲しいと言えば、買ってあげたのに。」*


ここで買うという行為は過去、現在、未来のどれでもありえます。だからこの「た」は反実仮想というムードを表し、テンポラリティを持たないと考えてよいでしょう。




> 僕なりに…「未来形」と「現在形」を区別することが時制（テンス）では基本的にできない日本語の特徴のあおりを食らって、一部、「現在」のテンポラリティーを言葉として表現するのに「過去形」が使われる場合がある、という解釈・理論です。


これは前田さんの考えではなく、前田さんの講義を基にして*SLTD*さんが考えたことですね。


----------



## graysesame

Flaminius said:


> 「たい」がとる動詞は非過去形(機能としては英語の不定法現在に相当するか)に限るのような規則が存在するのではないでしょうか。それなら、「た」が外側に飛び出し


「た」には連用形はありませんが、「たい」は動詞または特定の助動詞（られる、させる）の連用形にしか接続しないという制限で「た」が外側に飛び出すかもしれません。

FlaminiusさんとSoLaTiDobermanさん、貴重なお時間ありがとうございました。一層私の日本語を向上させた気がします。


----------

